# DaYan II-GuHong Review



## iSpinz (Jun 13, 2010)

So I got my sample and this is going to be a little review... 
Click images for larger view

So, the first thing you notice when you get this cube is the nice box that comes with it. Basically it's the same as the crazy 2x3x3 box except the size of a 3x3. Pretty nice packaging. Has a picture of Bao Da Qing(creator) and a little warning thing.










The cube itself is the average 57mm with cubic cubies. The space in between is also similar to the A5. From the outside it looks just like a normal cube.






Once you get inside the cube everything starts becoming different. As you can see, all of cubies become very small in the inside, allowing it to have such a small inner radius. The end of the centers is only wide enough to allow the screw to go through. A feature I find very unique is the fact that the corners are made of three pieces glued together and the edges made of two, giving it the potential to be the first cube to have colored plastic on the corners. 










Onto the performance.
Scale from 1-10 (1 being very bad, 10 very good)
Medium tight screws:
Speed: 6
Corner cutting: 7 (~40°)
Feeling: Smooth
Lock-Ups: 7
Popping:10
Reverse-corner cutting: 9 (1/2 piece)

Loose Screws:
Speed: 9
Corner cutting: 10
Feeling: Smooth
Lock-Ups: 8
Popping:8
Reverse-corner cutting: 10 (3/4 piece)

So yeah a pretty good cube. At loose setting it tends to pop a bit though.

Questions or comments just post below.

Expect to see this cube in my store soon.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, nice preview. Did you lube it? with what? my Dayan 3x3 was like a dream after lube. Before that it was stiff. I already preorder one of these from witeden.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 13, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> Ok, nice preview. Did you lube it? with what? my Dayan 3x3 was like a dream after lube. Before that it was stiff. I already preorder one from witeden.



I got it pre-lubed.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I got it pre-lubed.



Ok, thank you.



iSpinz said:


> ...giving it the potential to be the first cube to have colored plastic on the corners.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 13, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I got it pre-lubed.
> ...



I think he means that each of the 3 bits to a corner could be different coloured plastic, meaning it could be a cube without stickers. As the two parts to an edge could be coloured aswell. I think.

You edited your post


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 13, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> You edited your post



Yup. edit yours


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 13, 2010)

Wait so where can you buy these?


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 13, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> Wait so where can you buy these?


So far nobody is supposed to have them for sale, but I should have them in few weeks.


----------



## Zava (Jun 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > Wait so where can you buy these?
> ...



http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=61c42009-3b20-499b-aa11-afd6ff6fc035


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 13, 2010)

How much are you going to have them up for iSpinz?




Zava said:


> http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=61c42009-3b20-499b-aa11-afd6ff6fc035



It says pre-order, so when does it come out?


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 13, 2010)

Zava said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > xbrandationx said:
> ...


*cough*pre-order*cough*


----------



## Zava (Jun 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



sorry, my bad, didn't check properly


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 13, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> How much are you going to have them up for iSpinz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It should come out in about a week. I'm thinking about ~$12.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2010)

The GuHong is on the wya to Speedcubeshop.com!


----------



## Edward (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd very much appreciate a video of this cube.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> I'd very much appreciate a video of this cube.



+1


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> I'd very much appreciate a video of this cube.







Skip to 1:15


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> The GuHong is on the wya to Speedcubeshop.com!



Thanks for the heads up! 


[/sarcasm]


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > The GuHong is on the wya to Speedcubeshop.com!
> ...



Your welcome :3


----------

